# The FlippinOut Traveling Slingshots World Tour



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Recently on www.slingshotforum.com the member "Bad Company" suggested a _Traveling Slingshot, _whereby a couple of slingshots travel from member to member to go on a world tour. Well, what a great idea!! FlippinOut Slingshots has donated two slingshots to the adventure and these slingshots are ready to be sent around the world to Slingshotforum.com members to explore new lands, perform spectacular feats of marksmanship, hunt through field and forest, and ultimately share an adventure with slingshot enthusiast's the world over.

Here is how it goes:

FlippinOut Slingshots™ has donated two slingshots to this world tour, One Omega™ and One Axiom™. There are two groups of enthusiasts who may sign up for this adventure: Target/Trick Shooters and Hunters. The Target/trick shooters will receive the _Omega_and the Hunters will receive the _Axiom._ The target/trick slingshot will come banded with single Theraband Gold and a SuperSure Bonded leather pouch. The Hunters slingshot will come banded with double Theraband Gold and a SuperSure Bonded leather pouch.

Now, the rules of the game:
You must be a member of www.slingshotforum.com in order to participate
You must be at least 18 years of age to participate
Each member may use the slingshot for up to two weeks then send it to the next member in line to receive it.
You *must be able to afford to ship* the slingshot anywhere in the world by a shipping method that is guaranteed to get it there in a timely manner ie. No economy shipping and tracking methods are encouraged. It just won't work if the slingshot spends more time in the mail than in member's hands.
If you want to get on the list, contact me here only the first five members for each category will be able to particpate.
You must post about your experience on www.slingshotforum.com and theFlippin Blog. This may include pictures, stories, videos etc. Be creative, this is fun for all and we want to share in your adventure around the world with the_Traveling Slingshots_.
Members who participate in receiving and hosting in the _Traveling Slingshots _adventure will be eligible for a 10% discount on any slingshot within the"Enthusiast Grade" category at FlippinOut Slingshots!
The _Traveling Slingshot_ Journey sign up ends after the sixth member contacts me. The last member to use the slingshot will then send it back to FlippinOut Slingshots.
You must sign your name or make your "mark" on the slingshot with an indelible marker(Sharpie or Magic Marker). When the Traveling Slingshot makes it back home to FlippinOut Slingshots, I will seal all the names and marks under a fresh layer of finish and the_ Traveling Slingshots_ will be auctioned off to the highest bidder. All proceeds will go to support www.slingshotforum.com .
The first two members to receive the Traveling Slingshots are:

Hunter-* BJ000*

Target/Trick Shooter- *Aras*

This should be fun!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great Idea Nathan, I'm in.
Philly


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a great idea Nathan!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

OK we have 
Beanflip getting the Omega from Aras

Philly, need to let us know if you are wanting to be amongst the hunters or target shooters(you know about that slingshot!)

Jskeen, Hunter or target shooter??


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

sorry, target shooter, por favor


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

aww yeah.. i cannot wait for this.. i will have vids, and pics, it will be great.
after we sign them, maybe we should super glue over it to seal the signature in? i imagine if we signed it, and sent it to the next shooter , the marker would wear off.. oh i heard you say signing it where it wouldnt get wear,.. ok

I cant wait for this.
i am losing my poop, here.
this will be tonnes of fun. it feels like were making history or something .lol.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hunter Nathan.
Philly


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

So far:

Hunter- BJ000 gets it first then sends it to Philly

Target- Aras gets it first, sends it to Beanflip, then to JSkeen

Still need 4 more hunters and 3 more target/trick shooters.

BJ000 and Aras will have their respective shooters mailed on monday 9/12


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

bj000 said:


> aww yeah.. i cannot wait for this.. i will have vids, and pics, it will be great.
> after we sign them, maybe we should super glue over it to seal the signature in? i imagine if we signed it, and sent it to the next shooter , the marker would wear off.. oh i heard you say signing it where it wouldnt get wear,.. ok
> 
> I cant wait for this.
> ...


I am glad to hear of your rectal incontinence, that is dedication to the sport right there if I have ever heard of it!!

PLEASE DO NOT PUT SUPERGLUE OVER THE NAMES!!! IT WILL MAKE THE FINAL FINISHING OF THE FRAMES IMPOSSIBLE!!

Sorry to yell, but you get the point.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

lol


flippinout said:


> aww yeah.. i cannot wait for this.. i will have vids, and pics, it will be great.
> after we sign them, maybe we should super glue over it to seal the signature in? i imagine if we signed it, and sent it to the next shooter , the marker would wear off.. oh i heard you say signing it where it wouldnt get wear,.. ok
> 
> I cant wait for this.
> ...


I am glad to hear of your rectal incontinence, that is dedication to the sport right there if I have ever heard of it!!

PLEASE DO NOT PUT SUPERGLUE OVER THE NAMES!!! IT WILL MAKE THE FINAL FINISHING OF THE FRAMES IMPOSSIBLE!!

Sorry to yell, but you get the point.
[/quote]
i will not, WILL NOT SUPERGLUE THE NAMES. I totally understand . I will do whatever you say master lol
am I also a target shooter? or can I only join the one?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

bj000 said:


> aww yeah.. i cannot wait for this.. i will have vids, and pics, it will be great.
> after we sign them, maybe we should super glue over it to seal the signature in? i imagine if we signed it, and sent it to the next shooter , the marker would wear off.. oh i heard you say signing it where it wouldnt get wear,.. ok
> 
> I cant wait for this.
> ...


I am glad to hear of your rectal incontinence, that is dedication to the sport right there if I have ever heard of it!!

PLEASE DO NOT PUT SUPERGLUE OVER THE NAMES!!! IT WILL MAKE THE FINAL FINISHING OF THE FRAMES IMPOSSIBLE!!

Sorry to yell, but you get the point.
[/quote]
i will not, WILL NOT SUPERGLUE THE NAMES. I totally understand . I will do whatever you say master lol
am I also a target shooter? or can I only join the one?
[/quote]

You are just a hunter, but you don't have to hunt, you can shoot targets with it too. I think it is best to give as many folks a chance to experience the traveling slingshots, so why don't you just stick to one. Besides, if you got both of them, you would most certainly poo yourself once more!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

flippinout said:


> aww yeah.. i cannot wait for this.. i will have vids, and pics, it will be great.
> after we sign them, maybe we should super glue over it to seal the signature in? i imagine if we signed it, and sent it to the next shooter , the marker would wear off.. oh i heard you say signing it where it wouldnt get wear,.. ok
> 
> I cant wait for this.
> ...


I am glad to hear of your rectal incontinence, that is dedication to the sport right there if I have ever heard of it!!

PLEASE DO NOT PUT SUPERGLUE OVER THE NAMES!!! IT WILL MAKE THE FINAL FINISHING OF THE FRAMES IMPOSSIBLE!!

Sorry to yell, but you get the point.
[/quote]
i will not, WILL NOT SUPERGLUE THE NAMES. I totally understand . I will do whatever you say master lol
am I also a target shooter? or can I only join the one?
[/quote]

You are just a hunter, but you don't have to hunt, you can shoot targets with it too. I think it is best to give as many folks a chance to experience the traveling slingshots, so why don't you just stick to one. Besides, if you got both of them, you would most certainly poo yourself once more!
[/quote]
LOL.. ok thanks nathan.. i just wasn't sure. I am going to try to hunt for the first week, and if i am not successful , then i will target it up.
I am really excited about it. Thanks again for organizing it. 
i hope i can afford to buy it during the auction.. that would be so awesome.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

So far:

Hunter- BJ000 gets it first then sends it to Philly, Philly sends it to MasterSling

Target- Aras gets it first, sends it to Beanflip, then to JSkeen

Still need 3 more hunters and 3 more target/trick shooters.

BJ000 and Aras will have their respective shooters mailed on monday 9/12


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok. Count me in for the target shooter. I will absolutely make a video. I also have no problem sending to another recipient.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to be considered for this wonderful idea









EDIT : Target shooter here. Post made on website.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

can i be involved in the hunting slingshot please? i will put a 12mm lead through either a pigeon, duck or rabbit lol, thanks john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You are all welcome to join, but you need to follow the directions outlined in the post. You sign up here. You will be added in the order that you sign up on the external link.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

So far:

Hunter- BJ000 gets it first then sends it to Philly, Philly sends it to MasterSling

Target- Aras gets it first, sends it to Beanflip, then to JSkeen, then to SlimJim

Still need 3 more hunters and 2 more target/trick shooters.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

message sent on external link


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

my mistake,sent on other link now


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

So far:

Hunter- BJ000 gets it first then sends it to Philly, Philly sends it to MasterSling, MasterSling to Gamekeeper John

Target- Aras gets it first, sends it to Beanflip, then to JSkeen, then to SlimJim, then to Marcus sr

Still need 2 more hunters and 1 more target/trick shooters.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

excellent ,thankyou,(although im excited i dont believe incontinence will set in just yet like my mate bj lol)


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

So far:

Hunter- BJ000 gets it first then sends it to Philly, Philly sends it to MasterSling, MasterSling to Gamekeeper John

Target- Aras gets it first, sends it to Beanflip, then to JSkeen, then to SlimJim, then to Marcus sr, then to Hrawk

Still need 2 more hunters. We have got all of our target shooters covered.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> excellent ,thankyou,(although im excited i dont believe incontinence will set in just yet like my mate bj lol)


i am under control now


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> excellent ,thankyou,(although im excited i dont believe incontinence will set in just yet like my mate bj lol)


i am under control now
[/quote]
lol glad to hear it youngman


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Can we get two more hunters signed up?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

im surprised your still having to ask if im honest


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

im surprised people aren't going nuts over this. who wouldn't want to participate?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> im surprised your still having to ask if im honest


I imagine the cost of shipping drives away alot of would be participants, and the fact that you are obliged to participate in sharing your experience may be too much work for some.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

So far:

Hunter- BJ000 gets it first then sends it to Philly, Philly sends it to MasterSling, MasterSling to Gamekeeper John

Target- Aras gets it first, sends it to Beanflip, then to JSkeen, then to SlimJim, then to Marcus sr, then to Hrawk

Still need 2 more hunters. We have got all of our target shooters covered.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Nathan; I'm going to need some contact info for SlimJim. I've tried searching the members database, but get nothing. Seem to remember something about it being on the fritz.

Thanks
James


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

James, I have just sent out an email to all the participants with contact info for each. If you have any problems, let me know. The target slingshot is still in transit to Lithuania and the hunting slingshot should be in Canada any day now.

Thanks for participating.

Nathan


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just received the traveling slingshot! It looks and feels beautiful. It came unbanded so I am going to sleep on it and band it in the morning. First thing. Going to find a rabbit for dinner.
I wanted to make a video but it was a long day and I didn't have it in me. I was making a slingshot all day and I'm whooped. 
Thanks again Nathan. This is going to be loads of fun.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad to hear it made it to you.

Just make sure the XNX faces you when you band it, or you won't maximize the ergo nature of it. I know that is obvious, but I have been surprised by how others band FlippinOut Slingshots.

Enjoy!!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

cant wait to get to try it out, oh the poor bunny's lol, do we have 2 sign it? thanks john


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Considering the hands it has been through first, this thing will be blessed by the time my clumsy hands shoot it for the first time.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

and who do i give my address to? thanks john


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

mastersling sends to you john.


gamekeeper john said:


> and who do i give my address to? thanks john


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

John, 
I sent an email to everyone who is participating including everyone's email address. Did you get it?? Check your spam. It came from a gmail address


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

TO ALL PARTICIPANTS

Let me know if you got the email from me outlining who sends to who and the included email addresses.

I never got confirmation from anyone that they received the messaged.

Thanks


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i got it and replied. and emailed philly for his addy. Hey nathan, Did you think about if the bands break? I was thinking about sending a new set of theraband to go to philly. Also some new strips of thera so he can adjust the draw length if he has to.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I can safely speak for Philly that he has a preference of bands and can make his own. If you want to send more bands, feel free to do so.

Definitely send the pouch on to the next user. I know that Rayshot would appreciate the feedback from all on how it handles being used by so many different shooters and it would be great to see just how tough those amazing pouches really are.

Just communicate with the person you are sending to and flow from there.

Now let's see or hear some stories about the Traveling Hunter from the great white north!!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

OK i am going out now with traveling slingshot and camera and I hope the bunnies are out to play. I was going to work on some slingshots, but I think it can wait.

I am bringing the traveling slingshot, my most recent boardcut, a sharp knife, my pruning saw, pocket full of 1/2 inch steel, and beautiful rocks that weigh about the same. I got some plastic bags and latex gloves, just in case , and some handy wet wipes. I think i am prepared.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll Pm Marcus Sr now and confirm my address with him.

_EDIT: Done._

Nathan, could you please do the same with me as I will be returning the frame to you.

_2ND EDIT: Or maybe not, I might just have to buy it







_


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I've Emailed SlimJim, and haven't gotten a response, seen a post, or been able to find him in the members listing at all. You sure this guy really exists?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I've Emailed SlimJim, and haven't gotten a response, seen a post, or been able to find him in the members listing at all. You sure this guy really exists?


i have just done excactly the same,seems hes gone!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Even with all my new shiny buttons, I can't find a trace of him.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok I got the slingshot today! Ive revieved the e-mail with Beanflip's adress.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok so i just walked about for an hour with no luck. I started practice shooting and was going to set up the camera, but then I notice this guy about 50 feet away. staring at me through some trees and bushes.. I try to ignore him and keep shooting.. then all of a sudden hes on the other side of me, still staring, so I yell over to him " good morning!" . He doesn't respond.. So then i picked up my littered cans that I was shooting at, and walked to a different location.. 5 mins later , there he is again , so I walk up to him and ask him " Am i bothering you?" he says "no", so I say " well you are bothering me " and i left and came home.

I have gone out a few mornings for rabbits and never seen one.. I think I might be better off shooting later in the day or closer to night.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

bj000 said:


> ok so i just walked about for an hour with no luck. I started practice shooting and was going to set up the camera, but then I notice this guy about 50 feet away. staring at me through some trees and bushes.. I try to ignore him and keep shooting.. then all of a sudden hes on the other side of me, still staring, so I yell over to him " good morning!" . He doesn't respond.. So then i picked up my littered cans that I was shooting at, and walked to a different location.. 5 mins later , there he is again , so I walk up to him and ask him " Am i bothering you?" he says "no", so I say " well you are bothering me " and i left and came home.
> 
> I have gone out a few mornings for rabbits and never seen one.. I think I might be better off shooting later in the day or closer to night.


In my place there's a strange guy too. I was walking with my friend in the forest and we had a secret shelter in there. We were making the main structure on it and we saw him. We yelled "Hello". He asked if we are chopping trees down or something . My parents say he's strange and he doesn't like anything other do. He thinks everything is bad.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Even with all my new shiny buttons, I can't find a trace of him.


If we can't get a response, he is out of the rotation. Just forward it on to the next in line after SlimJim if no one has heard from him prior to his turn.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

bj000 said:


> ok so i just walked about for an hour with no luck. I started practice shooting and was going to set up the camera, but then I notice this guy about 50 feet away. staring at me through some trees and bushes.. I try to ignore him and keep shooting.. then all of a sudden hes on the other side of me, still staring, so I yell over to him " good morning!" . He doesn't respond.. So then i picked up my littered cans that I was shooting at, and walked to a different location.. 5 mins later , there he is again , so I walk up to him and ask him " Am i bothering you?" he says "no", so I say " well you are bothering me " and i left and came home.
> 
> I have gone out a few mornings for rabbits and never seen one.. I think I might be better off shooting later in the day or closer to night.


He is stalking the Traveling Slingshot??? Could make for a good creative story, true or not!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I'll Pm Marcus Sr now and confirm my address with him.
> 
> _EDIT: Done._
> 
> ...


I will send you my address.

After the slingshot comes back to me, I will seal the names with a fresh coat of finish and then auction the frames and donate the proceeds to SSF to help keep the site cranking along. I plan to do so on ebay, unless we can figure out a method to auction the frames here on SSF


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry but i can't seem to find the email ;( i must have deleted it by mistake ;( do you just want me to send my address to the person before me? sorry to be a pain lol, also i will probaly use my own bands if thats ok? and am i allowed to bid for the catapult when it goes on ebay? all the best john


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

bj000 said:


> I have gone out a few mornings for rabbits and never seen one.. I think I might be better off shooting later in the day or closer to night.


Rabbits are generally more active in the very early morning or in the evening. I always had better luck seeing them in the evening. I found hunting during the day was useless unless I was using dogs.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

teah just before dark, normaly lying on a bit of grass in the sun, keep your eyes open for rabbit holes, thats were they will be, but dont shoot them if they are to close to the hole unless your sure you will kill them out right - john


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> sorry but i can't seem to find the email ;( i must have deleted it by mistake ;( do you just want me to send my address to the person before me? sorry to be a pain lol, also i will probaly use my own bands if thats ok? and am i allowed to bid for the catapult when it goes on ebay? all the best john


John,
I will resend the email to you and yes, you and anyone else may bid on the slingshots. Yep, bands are a personal preference, so shoot what you wish. I know you will get us some great hunting footage. Thanks for participating.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok here's my story:
Today an american "guy" came to my house. "Natives" really liked the look of it. When it came to shooting range, he was pleased - he saw a big bowl of 3/8 steel balls. They looked very delicious. He tried them, and he spit them, because they were disgusting for him! Those balls hit a 2 inch "painting" on the "wall" with bedsheet. After that he went for a walk. He saw, there was crap on the ground! (True story, a cat has done some job in MY RANGE!!







) The american has thought, made a solution, that natives are very poor here.







Hope you liked my improved story! 
I made a record today- 4 hits out of 5. 33 ft, 2 or 3 inch target.

I am hoping to make a video tomorrow.

Aras


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That's the spirit Aras. Great start to a great adventure for the Target Traveling Slingshot.

Can't wait to see some videos. I am glad it arrived!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i went out right before dark and had a bit of luck. I actually saw two rabbits chasing eachother, but they were gone before I could even process them. Tomorrow morning and tomorrow night. I will prevail.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Email received.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bj000 said:


> ok so i just walked about for an hour with no luck. I started practice shooting and was going to set up the camera, but then I notice this guy about 50 feet away. staring at me through some trees and bushes.. I try to ignore him and keep shooting.. then all of a sudden hes on the other side of me, still staring, so I yell over to him " good morning!" . He doesn't respond.. So then i picked up my littered cans that I was shooting at, and walked to a different location.. 5 mins later , there he is again , so I walk up to him and ask him " Am i bothering you?" he says "no", so I say " well you are bothering me " and i left and came home.
> 
> I have gone out a few mornings for rabbits and never seen one.. I think I might be better off shooting later in the day or closer to night.


I finally got around to following the happenings here. I was humored by the dialog in the context of tying to first move away.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

so , before i set up for target practice , I had been walking around for a couple hours . I left my house right before sunrise , and on the way to my hunting spot ( which so far sucks ) , I saw two rabbits on someones front lawn. There was no way that I was going to try that, so I kept walking to my spot.. My little area is about the length of a football field and a half of forest and paths. I see a lot of grey squirrels, but I dont bother for them.. I hear and see a lot of red squirrels, laughing at my incompetence . I want to shoot for them because they get on my nerves because they chirp really loud to announce that I am coming to all the other animals but I can't imagine they make good eating. They are so tiny.. like the size of a chipmunk.
I crouched down for 15 mins at a time in some places, just waiting for a rabbit to trust that it is safe and come out in the open , but I saw nothing. 
I was distracted a lot by falling leaves and twigs from trees because it sounds like it could be a rabbit. 
Once , when I was crouching down all quietly, I was startled by a woodpecker who all of a sudden starting pecking in the tree that i was leaning on. I would not go for it, again because of its size. If it was a duck sized woodpecker, I would eat it, no problem.
Anyways that was my morning fail with the traveling slingshot.
On the plus side, I am shooting really well the past few days. Something clicked in my head and I trust that I am not going to hit the fork, or my hand. Its like the slingshot became a part of me now and when I shoot I just look at the target and forget about everything else. It seems to help.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

My camera battery is charging. I might make a shooting video until the sun is down.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok here's the unpack video: 



I haven't done a shooting video since I got home very exhausted today.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

alright guys, i got a story.
Its kinda messed up, but hear me out.
I just got back 5 mins ago from trying to hunt a rabbit. no luck with any rabbits, but something else happened.
I crept around in the forest where I go to look for the rabbits, and when it started getting dark, I held up behind this old curling club where they have lights that look out onto an empty field. If any rabbits appeared, then I would have good light to take a shot. 
I wasn't there for even 25 mins , when I noticed car lights in the parking lot of the curling club, about 100 meters away. This car parks at the very end of the parking lot, facing me with his headlights on. He stayed in the car for a few long seconds before he turned the lights off, and got out. He is pretty overweight, wearing sweat pants and a sweatshirt, that do not match. shaved head.
He proceeded to walk into the shadows grabbing at his pants, looking like he was just going to take a piss. Oh thank god, i thought. 
He takes a piss, and I see him slowly walk towards me. I am sitting down with the loaded pouch between my fingers , and the slingshot hanging between my legs.
As he approached, when he was about 25 feet away, I yelled out " hey , hows it going?"
He says in a heavily lisped, almost handicapped sounding way , " good. Its a nice night out " 
I say, " yeah, sure".... He slowly creeps closer to me while saying something I can't remember at all, because all I could think was _I hope this guy isn't a serial killer __or something , _then holds out his hand and says , " Hi, I' Brian " . I am still holding the slingshot , hiding it from his view, while I awkwardly shake his right hand with my left. Then he blurts out " Are you a prostitute ?"
I swiftly bounce away from him, like a cat, and said "um, no" and moved my feet as fast as I could without running, into the empty field, back into the forest . As soon as I got into deep shadows, I looked back to where he was. He was standing by his car now, looking in my direction. I slowly tiptoed deeper into the forest backwards, keeping my eyes fixed on him. Just as I thought I was home free, He starts walking into the field, towards the opening of the forest the way I came.
All of sudden realizing what could be happening , I ran into the dark forest and made my way to the river and got myself behind a big tree , with my back to the river. I could peek around the tree on either side and see the path he would have to take to get to me. I sat there for over 20 mins watching for him. I took my knife out of its sheath and put it in my mouth. I held the slingshot loaded with the biggest ball bearing I have, and waited. I eventually saw him making his way down one of the paths. He would have to cut through some denser trees to get where I was sitting , and I would hear him fumble his way through broken twigs and leaves, so I felt like I was in a safe place. He ended up stopping on the path and looking around for a few mins. I just waited and held my breath a lot to stay quiet. He eventually went back the way he came. I stayed an additional 15 mins or so , watching to be sure, before hustled home safe.
I learned some valuable lessons tonight.
Winnipeg can be a scary place.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Creepy!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow! Now that is a good story to get things started. Creepy and strange, but captivating nonetheless.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

bj it seems you just cant go hunting these days without some nutter after your balls err I meant ammo


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

thats ****ed up that is,







lol


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

atom said:


> thats ****ed up that is,
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*LMAO*


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well then it was someone....I have a alibi I was down in Winnipeg walking round some woods minding my own business,that's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Well then it was someone....I have a alibi I was down in Winnipeg walking round some woods minding my own business,that's my story and I'm sticking to it


*ROFL*


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a little vid:


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

took video down.. will make a new one .


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

cant watch it says this video is private


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

atom said:


> cant watch it says this video is private


my bad.. works now


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Recieved the Axiom today from BJ, raining like **** but still ran out back and took a few shots from the porch door, it is set up with double Thera gold bands so I went with .40 cal lead and a FMJ 9mm bullet for my first two shots. At 12 yards with the round ball, smashed the can. With the 9mm slug hit an Owl decoy at 16 yards right in the head. 3/8 steel is too light, shots were a little wild. Have a shoot with the LI gang this weekend so will give it a good work out so that I can do a proper review. Thank Nathan for the opportunity, I'm lovin it already. Stay tunded. BTW, whom ever is next I will need you to send me your personal info.
Philly


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I have not received the traveler yet. I am not worried though. I've been working and thinking on what videos to post when it arrives. It's good to see Philly had some hunting success. I hope to put up some target shooting videos that are fun. Inspired by Bill's popping Q-tips, Naturalfork's 10-10-10,M-J's can chasing and of course Unicorn blankets.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see some midwest trick shooting Beanflip! I hope it gets to you soon.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nathan, in preparation for the traveling slingshot, I am finally spending some time with the Axiom. I am getting a feel for it. The forks are so wonderfully close to my hand. It fits in and becomes part of it. I banded it up with the same set up that i have been using on my TTF shooters. They are a little more powerful than the originals. 1" x 3/4" x 8" long with Rayshots 5/8 mag pouch and TBG. My excitement is growing for the traveler to arrive!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> M-J's can chasing and of course Unicorn blankets.


Everybody's jeleous of the unicorn blanket!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The Omega traveling slingshot has arrived. It will be touring and shooting throughout Abilene Kansas U.S.A. . I put my bands on and did some shooting tonight. All from 10 meters. It shoots well and should be a snap to adapt to. The weather is supposed to be good this weekend. I plan on making some videos then.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad it made it to you OK. Shoot em straight Beanflip!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The Omega traveling slingshot and I were busy yesterday. This is where we started.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Glad you got it Beanflip! Nice shooting!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Then a brief tour of Abilene.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Aras said:


> Glad you got it Beanflip! Nice shooting!


 Yes ! Thanks Aras!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great shooting Beanflip!

What else did you and the wandering flip find to shoot?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very cool!

Looks like the Omega is going to have some stories to tell before it is all over.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Now a little hunting expedition. Flea was happy to assist me find some locust forks and a mouse. This area is part of a Kansas Wildlife and Parks state program called WIHA (walk in hunting area). We walked the creek bed looking for any small game. As we made our way around a bend I saw the main stream. Just in range, where the dry branch ended at the main stream, I could see ducks on the water. I loaded a 50 cal lead ball and hesitated. I new if I took the shot and killed a duck, I had now way to retrieve it. In that moment the ducks detected me and flew away. So Flea and I moved on. We climbed out of the creek bed and followed the main stream. That is when we found what looked like a pack rats nest. We dug, and probed, and pillaged that rats house. But, no rat. But at the next spot we scared out two mice. And dispatched one on the fly with a 5/8 marble. The damage was gruesome. The mouse was not our only success, we also harvested one green locust fork and one dry locust fork. Locust trees will make you pay in blood for their forks.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Flea would like to express his gratitude for getting him out of the house. This would best be expressed by a video.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Firecracker Fun! 



 [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW2Plp9CfjM[/media] [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pIXT0TtS8o


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

dang, I really should stop only viewing the "custom slingshots" section of this forum. Cool idea, I would have loved to participate, would have tried to take down one of them skyscrapers that dwell in the inner city of Frankfurt.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great shooting Beanflip!

I have never seen the poppers you are using. Do you get them where other fireworks are sold or are they a special order of some sort?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

They were available here the last couple years. We purchased quite a few because they are so much fun. They pop just as loud as a black cat!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Going to try and get the TSS in the mail soon.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, Oh, Me, Me, Me!!! I wanna try it next


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The Omega is in the mail. Please accept my apology for the delay. (And thanks to my wife for getting it there.)


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, time for my first update on the traveling slingshot's arrival in the Republic of Texas. Got it in the mail last week and started out immediately tweaking it in. Worked my way through a range of ammo, and after shortening the bands a little more, it settled in on half inch steel, and steadied down nicely. Results of the first solid session below. 4 beer cans in one session with one frame is a new record for me!

It earned the "Bubba Seal of Approval" too, although I didn't let him play with it much for fear he would remember that Christmas is coming up and start asking Santa for one.

Anyway, I'm about as dialed in as I'm gonna get, so it's time to break out the specialty targets and the video camera and see if we can do something interesting with it.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You might have lost it to the young fella!

You probably have a great reason for having it banded up backwards and I am all ears. However, it may fit him even better if you turned the bands to the other side of the frame to utilize the forefinger and thumb grooves.

Good to see kids having fun with a slingshot.

Keep us posted.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

beanflip is the man.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> beanflip is the man.


 Thanks Nat! Feedback is good.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Ok, time for my first update on the traveling slingshot's arrival in the Republic of Texas. Got it in the mail last week and started out immediately tweaking it in. Worked my way through a range of ammo, and after shortening the bands a little more, it settled in on half inch steel, and steadied down nicely. Results of the first solid session below. 4 beer cans in one session with one frame is a new record for me!
> 
> It earned the "Bubba Seal of Approval" too, although I didn't let him play with it much for fear he would remember that Christmas is coming up and start asking Santa for one.
> 
> Anyway, I'm about as dialed in as I'm gonna get, so it's time to break out the specialty targets and the video camera and see if we can do something interesting with it.


 Bubba looks like a pro to me! You should each get one from Santa.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Where are the Traveling Slingshots??

JSkeen, are you still shredding Lone Star cans? Lets see some more pictures

MasterSling- your inbox is full. Please let us know you received the hunting slingshot and tell us about your adventures


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I received a PM from Master sling that he did receive the Axiom I forwarded. Probably likes it so much he is keeping it the full two weeks. Who could blame him.
Philly


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Where are the Traveling Slingshots??
> 
> JSkeen, are you still shredding Lone Star cans? Lets see some more pictures


I have indeed reduced the local beer can population significantly, and have been playing around with a design for a spinning explosive target, but mostly I have been fighting with my [email protected]#$^&*&%$#$ video camera! Unsuccessfully, unfortunately. I do have a few more pics and will post them here as soon as I get a chance. If your page is back up I will update the flippin blog as well. The video may be a lost cause however :-(


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have heard rumor that the Lonestarimus beercanimal has quickly overpopulated certain portions of Texas and many locals find themselves prisoners in their own homes. I am proud to know that you are doing your best to quickly and efficiently erradicate this feral menace. There is a similar species in my neck of the woods, Pabstblueribbonest Beercanimal and I hunt them with vigor! Although videos would be great, never let down your guard and shoot 'em straight!!

Yep, all is back up and running at Flippinoutslingshots.com


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't drink beer or soda to any great degree so I'm dependant on family members for my supply.
That being said, my yard is littered with the carcasses of the very rare, nearly extinct Tabimus Sodacanimal:


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

MJ,

Careful now! Although it is a feral canimal, its very rarity affords it protection in the lower 48. I have heard rumor of heavy fines and confiscation of the incriminating weapon. Once, the tabimus sodacanimal was very abundant but with the development of dietemous cokeus superiori, it has been relegated to only a few strongholds of overweight women and men concerned about waist lines. I would consider my children very lucky to ever catch a glimpse of one in its natural state. Consider yourself an anomaly!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> MJ,
> 
> Careful now! Although it is a feral canimal, its very rarity affords it protection in the lower 48. I have heard rumor of heavy fines and confiscation of the incriminating weapon. Once, the tabimus sodacanimal was very abundant but with the development of dietemous cokeus superiori, it has been relegated to only a few strongholds of overweight women and men concerned about waist lines. I would consider my children very lucky to ever catch a glimpse of one in its natural state. Consider yourself an anomaly!


Yes, the kids are very lucky to get to view this living fossil.
My mom (who is in fantastic shape, btw) is an avid Tab drinker and may be the only person keeping the brand afloat.


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry guys for not posting more, I have shot the traveling slingshot a TON! It is such an amazing slingshot. I will sadly be sending it off soon... I have got one menace starling with it, i shot it through a cedar tree with 1/4 inch steel. No pics, Sorry. Thanks MS


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I took the traveler out today to get in a little trigger time and decided to do something I had never tried before. I backed off into my neighbors yard and tried doing some shooting at 20 and 30 yards. At 20 I noticed that while my hit to miss ratio was still pretty close to its abysmal norm, the misses were much wider. Now why would I still tend to get about the same 2 out of 5 ratio but be not just missing the can, but hitting the outer edges of the backing tshirt? Odd. At 30 yards I did get some hits, and still punched through both sides of the can with .375 lead, but they were few and far between. Something new to work on I guess. But anyway, about a hundred shots into the set, I heard one sound funny on release and look down to see the band hanging by a thread. It had torn almost completely through about a quarter of an inch ahead of the pouch tie. the torn end still holds a little bit of angle where it is folded. anyway, I'm going to trim the other to match and retie the pouch, and probably put a new set of tbg's the same size as the originals with it when I ship it off to Dan Down Unda on Monday.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

M_J said:


> ...... the very rare, nearly extinct Tabimus Sodacanimal:


Yuck, that stuff needs to be extinct!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

jskeen said:


> some picture here


You've placed the bands on the wrong side just to day... The sign should be facing you when shooting. The pouch looks very worn off!


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Do I send it to Gamekeeper John since he left the forum? And since when did non donating members data change from 100 messages to 50?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I ship it off to Dan Down Unda on Monday.


I am giddy with excitement !!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Master Sling said:


> Do I send it to Gamekeeper John since he left the forum? And since when did non donating members data change from 100 messages to 50?


GKJ has yet to respond. Hang on to it till I can get confirmation from him.

We may need a few more hunters to jump in


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I took the traveler out today to get in a little trigger time and decided to do something I had never tried before. I backed off into my neighbors yard and tried doing some shooting at 20 and 30 yards. At 20 I noticed that while my hit to miss ratio was still pretty close to its abysmal norm, the misses were much wider. Now why would I still tend to get about the same 2 out of 5 ratio but be not just missing the can, but hitting the outer edges of the backing tshirt? Odd. At 30 yards I did get some hits, and still punched through both sides of the can with .375 lead, but they were few and far between. Something new to work on I guess. But anyway, about a hundred shots into the set, I heard one sound funny on release and look down to see the band hanging by a thread. It had torn almost completely through about a quarter of an inch ahead of the pouch tie. the torn end still holds a little bit of angle where it is folded. anyway, I'm going to trim the other to match and retie the pouch, and probably put a new set of tbg's the same size as the originals with it when I ship it off to Dan Down Unda on Monday.


You can really see your errors at 25 yards, I start all my practice sessions out at 25 to tune in my form and release, when the group tightens I move to 15 then 10 yards. Makes a difference for me.
Philly


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Master Sling!!! WHERE ARE YOU???

I have sent you many, many emails and your PM box is full here on the forum.

Gamekeeper John still wants to participate and you were scheduled to send it to him a few weeks ago. Have you sent it along to him??

Please let us all know where the Traveling Slingshot for the hunters is now presiding and let me know if you need help getting it to the next participant.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Bump to the top

Where is MasterSling and the Traveling Axiom??

Hrawk, have you received the Traveling Omega yet?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Flipp, not yet mate but it is definitely on its way. Skeen posted it on 8th Dec and provided a tracking number. Currently showing as being in transit between US and AU.


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow! I am so very sorry I have not been on the in a little while. I am sending it to GKJ as soon as possible.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice idea


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Master Sling said:


> Wow! I am so very sorry I have not been on the in a little while. I am sending it to GKJ as soon as possible.


Glad to hear that. How did the hunting go?

Let me know if you need GKJ's shipping address


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

I got GKJ's address. I only managed to kill one starling with it. Thanks MS


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think he is a member on here anymore?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

How serendipitous that he has just returned. I have no doubts GKJ is going to take some game when he receives it.

Good to have you back John


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Aras said:


> some picture here


You've placed the bands on the wrong side just to day... The sign should be facing you when shooting. The pouch looks very worn off!
[/quote]

I realized that I never actually replied to Nathan and you about the band direction issue on this fork, so I thought I'd "do some esplaining" as Ricky used to ask Lucy.

I tried the frame the other way first, but a coincidence of hand size, preferred grip, and frame width caused the left fork to sit just between the knuckle and first joint of my left index finger, which gave it some "wiggle room" when the right fork was snugged into the knuckle joint of my left thumb. Turning the frame so that the cutouts faced forward increased the working width of the (back) of the frame just enough to put the left side right into the first joint of my left index finger, locking it firmly into the two acute angles formed by the joints. Also the tip of my left index finger is kind of sensitive to cold and impacts due to the reminders of an argument it had with the blade on my tablesaw years ago, and the cutout on the "back" of the frame gives it a nice little ledge to sit under and a little extra protection from pouch rebound. Neither would have been a sufficient reason to not use this little gem if it had been the same either way, but since the option to turn it around was there, Why not? Another reason to not necessarily try to make frames symmetrical front to back, a little extra adjustability.

Maybe Dan will give it a try and see which way works better for him if customs ever turns loose of it


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Will do. Most recent status is '*Depart USPS Sort Facility, December 09, 2011, NORTH HOUSTON, TX 77315'*

Usually once it hits the country it will show as 'Received @ Customs', followed by 'Cleared Customs' then 'Departed customs to delivery centre'

Fingers crossed it should be in the country soon. I'm still waiting on a frame from Bunny Buster that was shipped about the same time. Welcome to Christmas traffic.


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I dont know is it a good thing or a bad thing that the bands are starting to tear.














Thanks MS


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

that is definitely a BAD thing. It means the slingshot has not been shot enough. I didn't expect the bands to make it past the first user.

So, do you still have the slingshot, or has it been sent off the Gamekeeper John? Two weeks per user was the plan at the outset, pass it on if you have not already please.


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't send it out yet. All the post offices are still closed. They open tuesday.


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

The slingshot has been sent off to GKJ


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The slingshot is having a lovely little holiday right now, hot sunny days and plenty of cans to destroy.

Taking me a while to get used to this one. It doesn't really work for me with a finger / thumb wrap style of holding, so trying out finger wrap with thumb support.

Currently wearing a nice light set of gold singles. 20 x 15 x 180mm. Nice light draw but still with plenty of speed for target shooting.

I can say that the finish on this slingshot is excellent. Smooth all over and a nice glossy sheen.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

How's it working for you mate? The design is meant to be thumb supported, so you should be alright. Any vids or pics for us?

Gamekeeper John has alerted me that game has been shy of recent and apparently he can no longer post here- seems odd but may or may not be the case.

Almost time for them to return to FlippinOut headquarters to be auctioned off to support our shared forum. Stories would be appreciated by all..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Nathan,

Thanks for the opportunity to check out this fantastic slingshot.

I've gotten the hang of it and it's working very well indeed. It's been making a real mess of cans in my new catch box. I hope to get a quick vid made of me shooting it in the next day or two before mailing it back to you this week.

As for John, I can assure you that is NOT the case. I have just checked BOTH of his accounts and they are both active. Why he thinks he cannot post is beyond me. Have him send me a PM if there is an issue that needs looking into.

Do you still want all those acrylic offcuts I've been saving for you ?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Hrawk,,

Don't forget to sign the slingshot before you send it on and videos would be great. Let's see that new knock down target of yours in action.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Hrawk,,
> ...... videos would be great. Let's see that new knock down target of yours in action.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Bump!!!
What ever happened to the Traveling SS's? Were they ever returned and auctioned off? If so. i never saw it? How about an update Nathan.
Thanks,
Philly


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi is there any chance this slingshot can come via scotland i missed the start of this experiment and would like a few shots of it


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Both slingshots have made it back safely and are awaiting a final seal coat of finish to lock in the particpants signatures.

The original plan was to auction them off with the proceeds to go towards the maintenance and support of SSF.

I am happy to be an auctioneer and accept bids via PM or use eBay. If eBay is the method used, everything except the ebay, paypal and shipping fees will be donated to the site.

I would love to hear some opinions from the members before we go forward. No sense in donating funds to ebay when we could do this in house.

Perhaps one of the mods would be willing to accept the bids along with me so there is full transparency. Any bit of help would be appreciated, as I am exceedingly busy making slingshots these days.

What say you??


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

More than happy to help out if need be.

I'll even accept bids in all caps or sanded to 2000 grit.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> More than happy to help out if need be.
> 
> I'll even accept bids in all caps or sanded to 2000 grit.


 Love that answer! If i bid, out of respect, it will be a max of 220 grit and no caps for sure.


----------



## studio6 (Aug 16, 2012)

who ended up getting these?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I am glad this got resurrected.

After a very long journey, the slingshots finally made it back to me. I cleaned them up and resealed them so the signatures of the participants would be secure.

The plan was to auction them off and the proceeds were to go to support SSF. Presently, I don't have time in the day to much more than stay behind the gun filling orders and making slingshots. If one of the mods would like to handle the auction, I will ship the slingshots to them and they can auction them off to members.


----------



## studio6 (Aug 16, 2012)

unbelievable ! i say just let the auction start. take some pics , Nathan, and post some threads and let people start bidding. give people a week of bidding , and then the person with the highest bid by next week will win. the auction will run itself.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

If a mod wants to handle the auction, then all is well. I simply don't have the time to focus on this, regardless of how simple it appears on the surface.


----------



## studio6 (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah i can understand.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, I guess I can handle the auction end of this, as long as there is a plan upfront that is approved by management and is clear and transparent to everybody. I'll see what I can work out and get approved, then post the process once it's finalized.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you James, I appreciate your taking lead on this. Keep me posted on details.


----------

